# The summer vacation series.



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2017)

Day 1 Berthierville QC.

Nice morning with mostly sunny skies. A few local inhabitants about. Will be going out again to see what else we can find.




Mellow Yellow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

A Grat Blue Heron drying off in the morning sun.




Heron shake by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Heron shake2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Heron shake3 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice, never saw a GBH doing "the shake" before!


----------



## pjaye (Jul 23, 2017)

Absolutely love the heron shot. 

And I'm on a zombie family count down now.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice.  Looking forward to more photos as you work your way east.


----------



## Havana (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you.

Hopefully we'll get some new birds soon. lol


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 24, 2017)

Day 3 Made it to Miramichi. Guess what I saw. lol




Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

Admittedly we got in around 5pm and by the time we ate there wasn't much time accept for scouting but we did get a few shots.




Young American Black by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Savana Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

And my first scenic shot .....kind of. 




Shoreline by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 24, 2017)

Really like the sparrow and it's perch.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 24, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2017)

Good morning in Miramichi.

Saw some northern Gannets. None really close enough but at least we saw some. We'll see what the rest of the day has in store as we head for PEI.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 25, 2017)

We met with @OGsPhotography for a few this morning prior to heading out. Great guy and very welcoming. Thanks for the tour.

We made it to Summerside PEI today.

Mandatory tourist shot.



Bridge to PEI by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Hiding the house by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




little guy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 26, 2017)

Day 5 was a good day in PEI.




Run little guy run by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Blue by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Great Cormorant by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Northern Gannet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Cliff by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 26, 2017)

Last one.




Semipalmated Plover by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks like you guys are having a wonderful vacation. I hope the fun and sights continue!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you.
Yes it's been a good time. We have a photography boat tour tomorrow so here's hoping for a good day.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Jul 27, 2017)

Dang plovers.

Haha, beach hogs they are. 

Was so nice to meet you and the family! Enjy the rest of the Vacay!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 30, 2017)

Been without internet for a day but am downloading from the camera now. Will update soon.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 30, 2017)

Day 9
Halifax provided 3 lifers for me. Not a bad day.




Whimbrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Willet by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Least Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 1, 2017)

This morning we're leaving Fredericton and heading to.........




Squirrel by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2017)

Isn't it funny? I can see 25 grey squirrels and ignore them, but see one little red and I will chase it all over a park and take 50 shots! Very nice.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 1, 2017)

This little guy was in the perfect little ray of light for the shot so how could I pass that up. lol


----------



## pjaye (Aug 1, 2017)

Red squirrels are the best. 

Counting down time now.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 1, 2017)

About 24hrs now.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 3, 2017)

Second last day and we made it to Kingston last night.

Had some time to shoot with @pjaye. She even managed to find a lifer.
All in all a great vacation. Looking forward to my own bed tomorrow.




Yellow Legged Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (Aug 3, 2017)

Words cannot express how happy I was to see all of you. And so relieved I was able to get some time off to go walk the woods. Have a very safe trip home and I'll see you all soon.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 10, 2017)

It was a joy to see you as well.

I should conclude this journey by stating that we had a blast, took our fair share of pictures and got to visit with some amazing people.

Hopefully we'll do something similar next year.


----------

